# The Omskivar vs. Totodile



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 29, 2015)

[size=+2]*The Omskivar vs Totodile*[/size]



Spoiler: Battle details



*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Super Fang, direct recovery, Pain Split, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:*A Bone Garden

Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden.  Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground.  The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here.  This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.

At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position.  There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row.  Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:

1. The *Skeletal Warrior*, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate.  Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a typeless 2% damage.
2. The *Skeletal Cleric*, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
3. The *Skeletal Wizard*, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
4. The *Skeletal Rogue*, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round.  These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
5. The *Skeletal Buddy,*with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend.  He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man.  The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 4% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.

At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull.  If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.



*The Omskivar's active squad*

 *Louie* the male Mienfoo <Inner Focus> @ Lucky Egg
 *Porkpie* the female Tepig <Blaze>
 *Peaches* the female Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell
 *Rerun* the male Elekid <Static> @ Chesto Berry
 *Bronn* the male Chespin <Bulletproof> @ Lucky Egg
 *Marilyn* the male Gothita <Competitive>
 *Howard* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine>
 *Grognak* the male Cubone <Rock Head> @ Lucky Egg
 *Abigail & Amelia Gabble* the female Binacle <Tough Claws> @ Lucky Egg
 *Beechbone* the male Phantump <Natural Cure> @ Link Cable


*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Croconaw <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sekhmet* the female Luxio <Intimidate> @ Shuca Berry
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Anput* the female Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw
 *Sin* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Perry* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Wrath* the female Zweilous <Hustle> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ceres* the female Deerling (Summer Form) <Chlorophyll>
 *Fluttershy* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Soothe Bell
 *Rarity* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Water Stone

*Totodile* sends out first.


----------



## Totodile (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for picking this up!

I'll lead with the spooky sword, Perry!


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks a ton, LotF!  I've been dying to try this arena

I'll start things out with *Grognak* the Cubone!  Give 'em what-for with a *Bonemerang*, and after that, if a Magnet Rise goes up, *Flamethrower*.  If there's no Magnet Rise shenanigans, stick with Bonemerang (no need to wait for the end of an action, you're faster), but if there are Double Team clones, or there's a cardboard box hat trick, spread around the Flamethrower.

*Bonemerang/Flamethrower x3*


----------



## Totodile (Jul 29, 2015)

Okay, Perry. Start with a Reflect, and then use Swords Dance. Finally, go with Swagger. However, if he has a Skeletal Buddy there, use another Swords Dance.

*Reflect ~ Swords Dance ~ Swagger/Swords Dance*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Battle details



*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Super Fang, direct recovery, Pain Split, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:*A Bone Garden

Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden.  Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground.  The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here.  This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.

At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position.  There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row.  Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:

1. The *Skeletal Warrior*, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate.  Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a typeless 2% damage.
2. The *Skeletal Cleric*, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
3. The *Skeletal Wizard*, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
4. The *Skeletal Rogue*, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round.  These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
5. The *Skeletal Buddy,*with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend.  He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man.  The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 4% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.

At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull.  If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.



*Pre-Round*

Yellow, dried-up grass, crunching under the boots. Dead, whitened tree carcasses. Clear-blue skies, with puffy clouds like train smoke, a lone Mandibuzz high up, watching like a caring mother. Gritty Salad Days on a 50s radio. A bald old man, white beard and moustache, swaying gently in a creaking rocking chair on his porch, whistling softly, waiting for visitors. His garden, a garden of bones. Short bones, long bones, thick bones, sharp bones, buried in the earth, or slowly growing out of it? The old man watches proudly under thick eyebrows and puffy eyelids. It’s his own garden of bones. He’s been tending it for years now, with always the same careful, careless love, day after day. And today he’s got visitors. 
Lord of the Fireflies is the first to arrive, his Altaria soaring through the day, easily mistakable for a cloud in a hurry. He’s supposed to be here half an hour earlier to settle things, and he’s about thirty-five minutes late, so the battlers should be there in no time. The dragon lands softly and the old man greets the pair merrily, unaware of the delay. He could’ve watched his garden grow all day. They have a short talk about the human nature, the inevitable paternalism behind caring for others and how burgers and coffee might very well be the best breakfast, before the battlers make their way to the spot. 
The Omskivar noisily rides an enormous Tyrantrum, which is only getting used to being over eight feet tall. It steps carefully over the useless wooden fence and into the garden of bones, avoiding every one of them expertly, and crushing the porch as he sits on it. The old man doesn’t seem to mind, and he welcomes them with a warm smile.
Finally, Totodile pops into existence alongside his Kirlia, who shifts uncomfortably. Death’s presence is inescapable in the bone garden. Death is an old college friend in the bone garden.

The battlers shake hands, grinning. They were planning this battle for a long time now. Without hesitation, The Omskivar sends out a short dinosaur like creature, which wears a skull as a helmet, revealing only his eyes. It feels weird for Grognak the Cubone to stand here. Memories of his mother, of his youth among the bones of long-forgotten creatures soak his mind. It feels homely and sad at the same time.  A flash of red light brings him back to reality – he’s now facing a spooky possessed sword. Talk about a change of atmosphere. Perry the Honedge unsheathes itself, its single blue eye staring at Grognak emotionlessly while it slowly floats to its side of the battlefield, among the bones.

Bones that start squirming unnoticeably.

*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status*: _"...”_ – Clutching his bone.
*Commands:* Bonemerang/Flamethrower x3 

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status*: _“…”_ – Floating motionlessly.
*Commands:* Reflect ~ Swords Dance ~ Swagger/Swords Dance ​
*Round I begins*

As soon as the referee waves his flags, the ground begins to shake just in front of Perry the Honedge. What was looking like a burly root sprouts out and reveals what was actually a gnarled wooden staff, which is a very mild surprise compared to the live skeleton that is holding it. Wearing only a large, worn out blue hat shading its empty orbits, and frost creeping along its teeth and jaw, the Skeletal Wizard is more than enough to spook the bones out of Grognak, who backs away slowly. This new creature appears to be protecting Perry now, and the two ominous creatures eyeing him with the exact same empty gaze give no confidence for the future of this battle. He feels a hand on his shoulder. A dry, cold yet friendly hand. Grognak spins on the spot, only to face another spooky skeleton. This one feels a lot different, though. It wears a nice t-shirt reading “The Weasel”. It has a nice cap it wears backwards and, funnily enough, its jaw’s peculiar position makes it look like it’s smirking. A warm, dusty voice comes out of between the few teeth it has left.

_Don’t worry, bro. I got your back._

Now brimming with confidence, Grognak clutches his bone firmly and faces his opponent. The Skeletal Wizard seems too concentrated on a blue sphere swirling inside his hands to notice his approach, and Perry is as unsettlingly immobile as ever. No point in waiting anymore. Grognak breaks into a run and expertly throws his bone, which spins in midair before bonking Perry on the hilt, which resonates like a gong. Perry, still vibrating from the hit, doesn’t even realize what’s going on before the bone flies back and smacks it again squarely on the blade, sending it into a clumsy backflip. _Enough of this nonsense,_ he thinks. Stopping its course with some levitation manoeuvring, it focuses on summoning a barrier between itself and the bloody bone-throwing dinosaur. The Reflect shimmers into existence quietly, barely noticeable if not for its pinkish hue clashing violently with the cerulean sky and the straw-like grass.

Perry is starting to wonder what the heck his designated skeleton is waiting for when it suddenly raises its skull, staring straight at Grognak. The now white sphere in its hands seems ready, and without further ado lurches its arms forward, sending a gust of frigid wind. Grognak flinches back, expecting the full blast, but feels nothing. Opening his eyes again, he finds his Skeletal Buddy standing right in front of him, its t-shirt frozen solid and tore apart by the attack.

_I also got your front, buddy._

Nodding his head in acknowledgment, Grognak once again flings his weapon of choice at Perry, which can’t dodge any of the two hits due to its full commitment to the intricate dance he’s performing. The force of the bone is greatly hinder as it goes through the Reflect, however, and the hit is noticeably weaker. Perry still looks relatively fed up, however, and the absurdity of the situation gets a good laugh out of the Skeletal Buddy, who finds all of this to be a very _humerus_ battle. Grognak joins the fun before Perry’s disgruntled appearance, and sends another bone straight at the Honedge’s pommel, and the projectile inevitably swoops back and crashes against its tip, causing it to whirl wildly. The Skeletal Buddy now guffaws uncontrollably and Grognak is having a great time and what’s that- 

A blast of cold air washes over Grognak’s newfound friend, and its brittle skeleton shakes under the high-pressurized wind. Cracks begin running about on his ribs and arms, and it slowly breaks apart under the bite of the frost. Soon, it is only a pile of cold dry bones. 

Grognak stares speechless at the mess that was once his friend, then at the coward responsible for its untimely post-death death. Perry, seizing its chance, mentally infiltrates Grognak’s train (wreck) of thought, leaving behind nasty comments about _brotality_ and _straight down to earth street rep_ and others we better leave out of this reffing. Grognak trembles in rage, and steps forward to have revenge, but a blast of freezing wind, aimed true, stops him dead in his tracks. The ice energy sears his skin and cracks his skull (the already dead one, mind you). 

Shaking himself warm again, Grognaks keeps marching but is finally stopped by the referee whistling the round over. The Skeletal Wizard seeps back into the earth, its deed accomplished, but not without blessing a satisfied Perry with some energy.

The skull of the Skeletal Buddy tries to send an _I’m alright man_ wink to Grognak, but the rage-blinded Cubone remains oblivious to it, instead eagerly waiting for the next round to open to _beat some shit up_.

*Round I ends*

*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 96%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status*: _“MAH BUDD”_ – Violently in grief. (+2 Attack | Confused, severe: 50% chance to hurt himself in confusion)
*Used:* Bonemerang ~ Bonemerang ~ Bonemerang

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 76%
*Energy:* 95%
*Status*: _“he...he...he.....”_ – Smug but in pain. (+2 Attack | Surrounded by Reflect: one more round, 1% energy / action)
*Used:* Reflect ~ Swords Dance ~ Swagger ​


Spoiler: Calculations



Skeletal Buddy’s health: 4% - 2% (Skeletal Wizard) – 2% (Skeletal Wizard) = 0%

Gragnok’s health: 100% - 4% (Skeletal Wizard) = 96%

Gragnok’s energy: 100% - 4% (Bonemerang) - 4% (Bonemerang) - 4% (Bonemerang) = 88%

Perry’s health: 100% - 14% (Bonemerang) – 5% (Bonemerang) – 5% (Bonemerang) = 76%

Perry’s energy: 100% - 2% (Reflect) – 1% (upkeep) – 2% (Swords Dance) – 1% (upkeep) – 4% (Swagger) + 5% (Skeletal Wizard) = 95%



*Notes:*
-	A Skeletal Buddy unearthed itself near Gragnok.
-	Perry got a Skeletal Wizard.
-	For the sake of stats, a blast of cold air is considered a special attack.
-	Bonemerang dealt way less damage than it could’ve because of Reflect and stats distribution.
-	Gragnok’s confusion’s severity will decrease to moderate (25% chance of hurting himself in confusion, +1 attack) after two actions of moving successfully, then fade after one action of moving successfully.  Being hit by a supereffective move over 66 base power or a normally effective move of 100 power or more has the same effect as a successful action.
-	When exactly are the skeletons attacking? Beginning or end of the action? Didn’t matter now, but could in the future.

*Next Round:*
 - Totodile orders first.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 6, 2015)

Neat! Now let's go on the offensive. Use Iron Head, then Shadow Claw, then Iron Head again. If he Protects or is otherwise unhittable, use Swords Dance again, but only do that twice.

*Iron Head/Swords Dance ~ Shadow Claw/Swords Dance ~ Iron Head/Swords Dance*


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 9, 2015)

ooo what a great reffing thank you LotF!

ummm well we're not doing all that badly so why not just spam some *Fire Blasts* for now?  If Perry (great name for a Honedge btw) ends up with a burn then switch to *Earth Power*.

*Fire Blast/Earth Power x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Battle details



*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Super Fang, direct recovery, Pain Split, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:*A Bone Garden

Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden.  Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground.  The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here.  This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.

At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position.  There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row.  Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:

1. The *Skeletal Warrior*, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate.  Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a typeless 2% damage.
2. The *Skeletal Cleric*, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
3. The *Skeletal Wizard*, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
4. The *Skeletal Rogue*, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round.  These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
5. The *Skeletal Buddy,*with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend.  He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man.  The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 4% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.

At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull.  If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.



*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 96%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status*: _“MAH BUDD”_ – Violently in grief. (+2 Attack | Confused, severe: 50% chance to hurt himself in confusion)
*Commands:* Fire Blast/Earth Power ~ Fire Blast/Earth Power ~ Fire Blast/Earth Power

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 76%
*Energy:* 95%
*Status*: _“he...he...he.....”_ – Smug but in pain. (+2 Attack | Surrounded by Reflect: one more round, 1% energy / action)
*Commands:* Iron Head/Swords Dance ~ Shadow Claw/Swords Dance ~ Iron Head/Swords Dance ​
*Round II begins*

The old man was watching the two creatures fight each other we apparent glee, hinting at the madness creeping under his bony forehead and whitened facial hair. It was especially hilarious to see his own skeletons partake in the battle, for the better or worst – once more, the earth grumbled as two new skeletal figures unearthed themselves near the battlers. They were nearly identical: both sported imposing black robes and long, slightly unsettling knives. In fact, the only things distinguishing them were design details on their cloaks. The Skeletal Rogue by Perry had a pale blue scarf and had glued little blue eyes to the hilt of its daggers. Grognak’s supporter, subtler, had a large, flashy orange _#104_ printed on its back. On the front there was a dinosaur skull above bold lettering reading _GET BONED_.

It seemed the entire bone garden had already chosen sides, and were waiting in line for the chance to help their favourite. The two rogues lost no time in grabbing folded cardboard tucked inside their robes, expertly unfolding them in beautifully crafted cubes, hiding their chosen battler and themselves (as well as an clone of themselves they were also carrying under their robes) under three undifferentiable boxes. 

_Impenetrable strategy._ 

Grognak was completely blind in the shadows of his hide, and the pitch-black darkness was starting to dizzy him, like when you try to go to sleep after you’ve had too many. Out of options, he bonked himself on the head real hard with his bone to get himself together. Perry, meanwhile, was finding this hat-trick circus burlesque. This was a serious battle, for god’s sake, disregarding the owner caught in hysterical laughter. Getting up (?), he toppled the cardboard box over, completely blowing his cover. Bracing, he launched himself forward, barrelling through all of Grognak’s boxes, sending every one of them (and their content) flying. The Skeletons uselessly dislocated in mid-air and hit the ground with a thud, while Grognak backflipped with grace and landed softly. He simply couldn’t follow with an attack on his own, though, as all that spiralling made his sickness even worse. He was still mad at Perry, though. This pitiful excuse for a Pokémon (1st gen represent) was trashing him around like it was nobody’s business. He wouldn’t let that be! He ran forward to get as close as he could to the Sword Pokémon, who was conveniently very far away from his cardboard boxes, but didn’t let the dizziness ebb away before breaking into a run. What had to happen happened, and he tripped on his own foot, crashing clumsily face first in the ground. Perry seized the opportunity and infused his blade with ghostly energy. Before Grognak could get up, he was hit squarely in the neck with a powerful blow, and the whole scene looked straight out of Game of Thrones, except Grognak didn’t die here and there in a pool of his own blood, left to the crows and saddening millions of heartbroken fans around the world.

Instead, he rolled to the side quickly, facing the Honedge now directly above him. Before the spooky blade could say boo!, he was engulfed in flames so intense he was pushed several feet in the air, the heat blunting his blade and burning his cloth. As soon as the Fire Blast faded, he let himself fall down to earth, just as Grognak got up, and, hilt-first, crashed into the Cubone once more, sending dust everywhere. 

Perry’s discarded Skeletal Rogue, grumbling, folded his cardboard boxes without looking at the battlers, tucking them under his robes again before making his way underground. This hadn’t been how he had pictured it. At least the owner was really, really enjoying himself. 

*Round II ends*

*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 81%
*Status*: _“GOOD GRIEF.”_ – Suffering a violent headache. (+1 Attack | Confused, moderate: 25% chance to hurt himself in confusion)
*Used:* [Confused] ~ [Confused] ~ Fire Blast

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 81%
*Status*: _“GOD DAMN.”_ – Thoroughly toasted. (+2 Attack | Burned, mild: 2% damage/round, physical moves have 0.75x base power)
*Used:* Iron Head ~ Shadow Claw ~ Iron Head ​


Spoiler: Calculations



Gragnok’s health: 96% - 2% (Confused) – 10% (Iron Head) – 2% (Confused) – 12% (Shadow Claw: crit) – 7% (Iron Head) = 63%

Gragnok’s energy: 88% - 7% (Fire Blast) = 81%

Perry’s health: 76% - 15% (Fire Blast) – 1% (burn) = 60%

Perry’s energy: 95% - 4% (Iron Head) – 1% (upkeep) – 3% (Shadow Claw) – 1% (upkeep) – 4% (Iron Head) - 1% (upkeep) = 81%



*Notes:*
-	Both battlers got a Skeletal Rogue this round, and both ended up being pretty useless due to Perry’s No Guard.
-	Grognak was fully confused on the first and the second actions.
-	Shadow Claw was a critical hit (what have you done to upset the gods, Omski?)
-	On the plus side, it decreased Grognak’s confusion, which allowed him to land the final Fire Blast.
-	The Fire Blast inflicted a mild burn on Perry.
- Perry's Reflect faded at the end of the round.

*Next Round:*
 - The Omskivar orders first.


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 29, 2015)

Never bring a sword to a bone fight!  Use *Bonemerang*, switch to *Fire Blast* if there's a Reflect up, and use *Swords Dance* if Perry uses Protect.  You got this!

*Bonemerang/Fire Blast/Reflect x3*


----------



## Totodile (Aug 30, 2015)

Use Magnet Rise to no-sell those Bonemerangs. Then go for a couple of Facades.

*Magnet Rise ~ Facade ~ Facade*


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 30, 2015)

_fffffhhaaaaackkk_ I had Honedge's moveset up in another tab how did I overlook Magnet Rise


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Battle details



*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Super Fang, direct recovery, Pain Split, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:*A Bone Garden

Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden.  Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground.  The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here.  This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.

At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position.  There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row.  Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:

1. The *Skeletal Warrior*, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate.  Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a typeless 2% damage.
2. The *Skeletal Cleric*, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
3. The *Skeletal Wizard*, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
4. The *Skeletal Rogue*, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round.  These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
5. The *Skeletal Buddy,*with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend.  He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man.  The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 4% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.

At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull.  If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.



*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 81%
*Status*: _“GOOD GRIEF.”_ – Suffering a violent headache. (+1 Attack | Confused, moderate: 25% chance to hurt himself in confusion)
*Commands:* Bonemerang/Fire Blast/Reflect x3 

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 60%
*Energy:* 81%
*Status*: _“GOD DAMN.”_ – Thoroughly toasted. (+2 Attack | Burned, mild: 2% damage/round, physical moves have 0.75x base power)
*Commands:* Magnet Rise ~ Facade ~ Facade ​
*Round III begins*

The lone Mandibuzz’s caw echoes in the distance. The wind howls across the battlefield, casting ripples in the long, dried grass. The owner whistles merrily as he watches the two creatures beating each other to death in his garden of bones. Grognak the Cubone, tipsy, grumbling poorly-worded insults under his breath, jumps as the ground shakes behind his feet. He sidesteps clumsily not to step on the otherworldly being coming to his aid, this time garbed with red robes and a tattered mitre, a flail clasped in a fleshless hand. Proud of the fancypants skeleton he’s acquired, the dinosaur smirks invisibly. The typical clunking of rusty metal brings him back to Perry the Honedge, who has a spooky ally by his side. The Skeletal Warrior slams his lockjaw-inducing weapon against his shield. Grognak gulps. He’s going to have to stay away from that one. 

Keeping a safe distance, Grognak casts his bone club, and it flies low on a great distance before crashing into Perry with a metallic clunk. It continues its trajectory while the Sword Pokémon spins uncontrollably, and describes a large curve before colliding with its target again on its way back, before Grognak catches it like someone who definitely knows what they’re doing. Perry has had enough of this, and amplifying the magnetism of his blade, shots skyward as his ally jumps on Grognak, forcing him to block awkwardly. The ghost-type hurries his ascension, or as a fire projectile collides with him, courtesy of that annoying mage of sorts. 

As soon as he’s done dealing with the Skeletal Warrior, Grognak sends his bone once more before Perry reaches full height, rending him inaccessible. The humerus rockets bravely through the air, but has to give up its course as Perry maneuvers around it quite easily, and it lets itself glide his way back to Grognak’s outstretched hand…

BONK.

What’s that? Something was in the way! 

The owner, who was laughing softly at the Pokémon’s silly games, falls silent. The Mandibuzz stops cawing. The wind stands still, holding its breath. The Humongous Burried Skull has a pretty obvious bump on the back of its head. Grognak’s bone lays ashamed on the ground, which begins to shake. Numerous bones begin rattling out of their hole. The Humongous Buried Skull begins rotating, a rotation that quickly fades in a spin, the spin into a _faster_ spin. As humongous as it is, the Humongous Buried Skull pops out of the earth like a champagne cork (or a sparkling cider’s cork, if you don’t drink), soaring high enough to knock the Mandibuzz unconscious, followed by a geyser of bones belched forth by the irate soil. They gush to the Humongous Flying Skull, finding unlikely pairings and forming unholy bonds. The unearthly structure then lands with a crash before Grognak, sending dust everywhere, and revs its bony engine before trampling the Cubone with a tank thread made of tarsals and metatarsals (I guess that counts for a kick, too). Satisfied, the giant skull in the driver’s seat takes a 15-minute coffee break, and the bones making up the improbable mechanical beast disperse as if nothing was more natural, leaving Grognak sprawled and determined not to throw his bone around recklessly ever again. 

He barely had the time to get up before Perry rams into him, hilt first, with aid from the Skeletal Warrior. Grognak’s own buddy shoots fireballs from afar, but it doesn’t prevent Perry from pursuing his assault, enraged, before the owner’s hysterical laughs breaks the two of them apart in sheer awkwardness. 

*Round III ends*

*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 33%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status*: _“LAWD!”_ – Beaten and bruised.
*Used:* Bonemerang ~ Bonemerang (missed; TRIGGERED THE BEAST) ~ Nothing

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 61%
*Status*: _“AAAAH!”_ – Scorched and bumped. (+2 Attack | Burned, mild: 2% damage/round, physical moves have 0.75x base power | Levitating: three more actions)
*Used:* Magnet Rise ~ Facade ~ Facade ​


Spoiler: Calculations



Gragnok’s health: 63% - 1% (Skeletal Warrior) – 10% (Skulldozer) - 14% (Façade) – 1% (Skeletal Warrior) – 14% Façade – 1% (Skeletal Warrior) + 5% (Skeletal Cleric) = 33% (capped)

Gragnok’s energy: 81% - 4% (Bonemerang) – 4% (Bonemerang) = 73%

Perry’s health: 60% - 13% (Bonemerang) – 5% (Skeletal Cleric) – 5% (Skeletal Cleric) – 5% (Skeletal Cleric) – 2% (burn) = 30%

Perry’s energy: 81% - 4% (Magnet Rise) – 8% (Façade) – 8% (Façade) = 61%



*Notes:*
-	Grognak got a Skeletal Cleric.
-	Perry got a Skeletal Warrior.
-	Grognak snapped out of confusion on the first action, losing his Attack boost at the same time.
-	The Skeletal Warrior’s attack was considered physical, while the Skeletal Cleric’s fire was special, so Grognak took little damage whereas Perry endured a few rough hits.
-	Since Grognak’s Bonemerang missed Perry entirely on the second action, it had a chance to hit the Humongous Buried Skull. And, well, you know what happened.
-	Hence why he decided it would be better to avoid doing anything on the last action, especially considering The Omskivar’s commands had a nasty typo and no alternative command given in the case of a Magnet Rise.
-	Grognak hit the damage cap at 28% after being hit by Perry’s last Façade, but the Skeletal Cleric brought him back to 33%. 
-	Both Pokémon ended the round with exactly 30% less health.
-	Whew! Lots going on this round, please point out any mistake / typo / injustice.

*Next Round:*
 - Totodile commands first.


----------



## Totodile (Sep 1, 2015)

It looks like he's in reach of being KO'd now, so let's go all out with more Facades. If he Protects, use Swords Dance.

*Facade/Swords Dance x3*


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 2, 2015)

Well Groggy, we gave it our all, so let's try for all-out damage and see where it gets us.  First, let's *Thief* that Dusk Stone (go ahead and drop your Lucky Egg), then *Fire Blast* away--and try to agitate the burn as much as possible.  If a Skeletal Buddy shows up on Perry's side, use *Incinerate*, and then *Thief* and Fire Blast.

*Thief (drop Lucky Egg)/Incinerate~Fire Blast/Thief~Fire Blast*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Battle details



*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Super Fang, direct recovery, Pain Split, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:*A Bone Garden

Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden.  Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground.  The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here.  This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.

At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position.  There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row.  Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:

1. The *Skeletal Warrior*, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate.  Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a typeless 2% damage.
2. The *Skeletal Cleric*, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
3. The *Skeletal Wizard*, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
4. The *Skeletal Rogue*, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round.  These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
5. The *Skeletal Buddy,*with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend.  He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man.  The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 4% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.

At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull.  If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.



*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Lucky Egg
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 33%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status*: _“LAWD!”_ – Beaten and bruised.
*Commands:* Thief (drop Lucky Egg)/Incinerate~Fire Blast/Thief~Fire Blast 

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 30%
*Energy:* 61%
*Status*: _“AAAAH!”_ – Scorched and bumped. (+2 Attack | Burned, mild: 2% damage/round, physical moves have 0.75x base power | Levitating: three more actions)
*Commands:* Facade/Swords Dance x3 ​
*Round IV begins*

Both battlers are on their last legs, and it’s with a ear-splitting war cry that they throw themselves in the brawl again – that is before, two t-shirt wearing skeletons sprout in between them, both shielding their designated battler. Grognak, who had been trying to avenge his Skeletal Buddy for a while now, is a little surprised and chokes, spitting slow-burning flames in the process, which promptly disintegrates Perry’s skeleton shield. Before Grognak’s own supporter even has the chance to say “Hey I’m back let’s have a beer at a local tavern I know some decent chicks”, Perry collides with him in all his might, sending ribs everywhere. Unable to stop his own momentum, the spooky swords ends up dangerously close to Grognak, who seizes his chance and snatches the weird, dark stone embedded in Perry’s hilt, carelessly discarding the egg hidden in his skull and pushing Perry back with a kick. 

Not one to let himself give up so easily, Perry barrels back, giving it all a quick succession of uncalculated blows. Grognak is so close to be knocked out unconscious now! Just a few more hits… Perry can feel the victory drawing near! Under his blade, he detects broken ribs, vicious ecchymosis and open wounds. As Perry homes in on Grognak for the final blow, the Cubone steps back and fires a deflagration so intense the Sword Pokémon is sent several feet into the air, and comes crashing to the ground, his magnetism ebbing away, his burn searing, but still very conscious. 

Both battlers, exhausted, grumble upon hearing the owner’s exhilarated claps and woos. 

*Round IV ends*

*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 5%
*Energy:* 60%
*Status*: _“…”_ – Gasping soundly.
*Used:* Incinerate ~ Thief ~ Fire Blast

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 6%
*Energy:* 45%
*Status*: _“…”_ – . (+2 Attack | Burned, mild: 2% damage/round, physical moves have 0.75x base power)
*Used:* Façade ~ Façade ~ Façade ​


Spoiler: Calculations



Gragnok’s Skeletal Buddy’s health: 4% - 16% (Façade) = 0%

Perry’s Skeletal Buddy’s health: 4% - 5% (Incinerate) = 0%

Gragnok’s health: 33% - 14% (Façade) – 14% (Façade) = 5%

Gragnok’s energy: 73% - 3% (Incinerate) – 3% (Thief) – 7% (Fire Blast) = 60%

Perry’s health: 30% - 5% (Thief) – 17% (Fire Blast) – 2% (Burn) = 6%

Perry’s energy: 61% - 8% (Façade) – 8% (Façade) = 45%



*Notes:*
-	The Omskivar got a Skeletal Buddy.
-	Perry got a Skeletal Buddy, too.
-	They got in the way so much that actually nobody fainted! Except them, of course. 
-	I made a small mistake a few rounds back, calculating Fire Blast with 120 base power instead of 110. I corrected it, and Perry gained back 2% health. Since it didn’t matter THAT much (Perry would’ve survived the round either way, and would’ve fainted either way if it was not for the Skeletal Buddy), I think we can leave it as is, but if you have any problem with that, I could always make you reorder and ref the round all over again. Considering it’s been almost a month (I’m so sorry), I doubt we’ll have to resort to such drastic measures.

*Next Round:*
-	The Omskivar is first.


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 27, 2015)

Well I'm praying to all the Norse deities I can remember, and Grognak, you're throwing your bone everywhere _(if you know what I mean)_.  *Bonemerang* all the live-long day, if there's a Skeletal Buddy, you'll be alright, and if there are a bunch of boxes instead of a sword, aim it out through one and back through the other.  Do the thing!  Win the EXP!

*Bonemerang x3*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 27, 2015)

This will all depend on who gets to go first, so Perry, try a Shadow Sneak + Facade combo. Rushing out of the shadows with agonized fury and so on. This is probably overkill, but better safe than sorry. Then throw in another Shadow Sneak for good measure if you can. Fingers crossed for no Skeletal Buddy for Grognak!

*Shadow Sneak + Facade ~ Shadow Sneak*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 27, 2015)

Spoiler: Battle details



*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Super Fang, direct recovery, Pain Split, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:*A Bone Garden

Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden.  Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground.  The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here.  This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.

At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position.  There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row.  Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:

1. The *Skeletal Warrior*, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate.  Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a typeless 2% damage.
2. The *Skeletal Cleric*, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
3. The *Skeletal Wizard*, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
4. The *Skeletal Rogue*, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round.  These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
5. The *Skeletal Buddy,*with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend.  He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man.  The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 4% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.

At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull.  If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.



*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 5%
*Energy:* 60%
*Status*: _“…”_ – Gasping soundly.
*Commands:* Bonemerang x3

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 6%
*Energy:* 45%
*Status*: _“…”_ – . (+2 Attack | Burned, mild: 2% damage/round, physical moves have 0.75x base power)
*Commands:* Shadow Sneak + Facade ~ Shadow Sneak​
*Round V begins
*
The final moments are there. Grognak’s attention is caught by the emergence of two red-cloaked Skeletons, each waving a gnarled staff sparking with unsteady flames, on opposite sides of the battlefield. He’d have to bother to deal with them later, as the crucial action is now. He redirects his attention to Perry, but where the Honedge had been an instant earlier is nothing but a puddle of shadows. He catches the flash of a blade from behind, and then, nothing.

Perry, exhausted as he is, watches with great pride as Grognak falls face-first to the ground, unconscious.

His victory is short-lived, however, and an unexpected blast of fire from Grognak’s vengeful Skeletal Cleric sends him flying in a blaze of embers. With his already searing burn, it is simply too much for the Honedge to handle, and when he hits the ground with a clunk, his consciousness has already ebbed away. 

A red beam of light embraces both fallen battlers as the Skeletons make their way back underground. The Omskivar and Totodile, embarrassed, rummage through their backpacks for their next send out as Lord of the Fireflies whistles the round over.

The owner’s hysterical laughs are out of fuckin’ control. 

*Round V ends
*
*The Omskivar*


















Grognak – male
Rock Head | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (-1|+3|-1|-1|35)
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 60%
*Status*: Knocked Out!
*Used:* what ~ shiet! ~ ded

*Totodile*


















Perry – male
No Guard | Dusk Stone
*Stats:* (+1|+3|-2|-2|28) 
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 39%
*Status*: Knocked Out!
*Used:* Shadow Sneak + Façade ~ Burned to crisps.​


Spoiler: Calculations



Gragnok’s health: 5% - 17% (Shadow Façade) = 0%

Gragnok’s energy:  60%

Perry’s health: 6% - 5% (Skeletal Cleric) – 2% (burn) = 0%

Perry’s energy: 45% - 14% (Shadow Façade) = 39%



*Notes:
*-	You can’t roll the same Skeleton two times in a row, so nobody could’ve rolled a Skeletal Buddy.
-	Grognak got a Skeletal Cleric.
-	Perry got a Skeletal Cleric, too, though it didn’t do much.
-	Shadow Façade was a 70 Base-powered Ghost-type physical attack with +1 priority, which power’s was doubled by the burn. It cost 14% energy (8% for Façade, 2% for Shadow Sneak and 4% for comboing both). 
-	Grognak’s Skeletal Cleric brought Perry to 1%, and the burn finished the job.

*Next Round:
* - Not to sure on that one, but I think to be fair The Omskivar should send out first, then Totodile sends out and commands first, then The Omskivar commands.


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 28, 2015)

Let's get *Beechbone* out there!


----------



## Totodile (Sep 28, 2015)

Let's go with Ceres!

Start simple: Safeguard, then two Shadow Balls.

*Safeguard ~ Shadow Ball x2*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Oct 6, 2015)

DQ warning for The Omskivar.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 11, 2015)

Aaaagh okay well first let's take the opportunity to use *Growth* for some extra _oomph_.  Then we can *Rock Smash* for a lucky Defense drop, and *Poison Jab* because it's the best super-effective attack we've got.  The mutual nullification of Normal and Ghost is gonna make this kind of an interesting battle.

If you've got a Skeletal Buddy, bump everything down an action and start the round by *Cut*ing the flower off of Ceres' head.  Just because.

*Growth/Cut~Rock Smash/Growth~Poison Jab/Rock Smash*


----------

